# Please Help!! My GS is growling and snapping at my Fiancé, don't know what to do



## Chris Smith (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello I'm Chris, a first time owner but I grew up with Shepard's, my parents always had one, sometimes two GS D's.
My dogs name is Max and he is 8 years old, I took ownership of him about 4 months ago when my mom passed. I've know Max since he was a puppy, living relatively close to my mom I would frequently take him out running and what not so I was a regular part of his life. The Transition was going really well until he started showing aggressive behavior toward my fiancé . He will growl and show teeth if she tries to correct him, sometimes he won't even let her pet or get near him. He has been like that from day one. Conversely he can be very loving toward her and then has his moments when he just growls. Never has bitten her, but intimidates her. Trying to show authority. She does everything for him, from ball, to walks, walks to the park and play time, feeds him, cleans his water bowl several times a day. She loves him! He is starting to scare her and myself with his behavior what should I do? We absolutely love Max. Thanks for any help on the matter.
regards,
Chris


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

maybe bring him to your vet. see if there are any underlying health issues that are causing this erratic behavior that you may not know about.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Chris Smith said:


> 8 years old, I took ownership of him about 4 months ago when my mom passed. cleans his water bowl several times a day. She loves him! He is starting to scare her and myself with his behavior what should I do? We absolutely love Max. Thanks for any help on the matter.regards,Chris


First, I am sorry to hear of your mom's passing. Do you know if Max had exhibited this behavior toward others while in your mom's care? If this is a sudden change there is good reason to suspect some sort of medical issue. I agree with the prior suggestion to have him checked out by a Vet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathy in the loss of your mom. 
Start with NILIF and have your fiance do so as well(vet check/thyroid is good place to start with the medical, but do not over vaccinate!)


----------



## Chris Smith (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I did have a full work up on him when I took ownership (urine, blood, and stool samples) the vet gave him a clean bill of health. I am going to call the Vet tomorrow and explain the situation maybe they overlooked something or it's a new development. Thanks for the replies and the Link, I'll do whatever it takes.



> Do you know if Max had exhibited this behavior toward others while in your mom's care?


Not at all, thats why I'm so confused by his behavior. I would visit at least once a week. All the neighbors/kids love Max, he has always been a super friendly dog. However I did have him groomed recently and the groomer said he displayed the same type of behavior toward her but thats the only other time I've seen or heard him act like this. I dunno.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Assuming the vet finds nothing I would have your fiance sign up with a trainer and work on some of these issues. If it's just her, she should be the one who works with him.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

You took him 4 months ago. The honeymoon period is over. Maybe he is trying to establish his own ground rules? I assume that you step in and correct him when he shows aggression towards fiance'. You and fiance' have to show a unified front and dog knows he is third.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hi . Very sorry to hear about your mom .

To me it sounds like the dog says jump and your fiance says how high . She loves the dog and does everything for him , catering to his needs, entertaining and amusing him . What does the dog do for her . What does the dog do for you. Devise some rules , which show the dog that you are to be respected , both you and your fiance. You are not push overs and you are not divided. 
He wants to eat? Well make him work for it . Do a brisk obedience exercise first , even if it is only 5 minutes -- and then he has earned the food. Walk to the park, have the dog walking attentively and mannerly , not distracted by every dog or person , not sniffing around . Dog goes on your walk , not you on his.
Play ball . Deliver the ball to hand . Maybe ask a sit or down or something. 

When you are relaxing , the dog comes to you when he has been invited , and he goes to his space , which can be a floor mat just feet away when you ask him to . He has to respect your personal space.
Growling or teeth , he needs a clear , consistent signal that this is totally not tolerated. 
Carmen


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You need to specifically ask the vet for a thyroid check.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

carmspack said:


> hi . Very sorry to hear about your mom .
> 
> To me it sounds like the dog says jump and your fiance says how high . She loves the dog and does everything for him , catering to his needs, entertaining and amusing him . What does the dog do for her . What does the dog do for you. Devise some rules , which show the dog that you are to be respected , both you and your fiance. You are not push overs and you are not divided.
> He wants to eat? Well make him work for it . Do a brisk obedience exercise first , even if it is only 5 minutes -- and then he has earned the food. Walk to the park, have the dog walking attentively and mannerly , not distracted by every dog or person , not sniffing around . Dog goes on your walk , not you on his.
> ...


Ditto! But you might also need to have a pro trainer/behaviorist come to your house for an in-home evaluation with your fiance as well.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Agree with others--thyroid check and NILIF is a must!It would also help with bonding if she took him on her own to an obedience class.If it's in the budget, you also might want to consider things such as hip, spine, and elbow xrays. That is the age where bodies start acting up and it could be as simple as that he is in pain and is getting cranky.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

carmspack said:


> hi . Very sorry to hear about your mom .
> 
> To me it sounds like the dog says jump and your fiance says how high . She loves the dog and does everything for him , catering to his needs, entertaining and amusing him . What does the dog do for her . What does the dog do for you. Devise some rules , which show the dog that you are to be respected , both you and your fiance. You are not push overs and you are not divided.
> He wants to eat? Well make him work for it . Do a brisk obedience exercise first , even if it is only 5 minutes -- and then he has earned the food. Walk to the park, have the dog walking attentively and mannerly , not distracted by every dog or person , not sniffing around . Dog goes on your walk , not you on his.
> ...


Very good advice. I would add that for now he spends time in a crate. Your girl lets him out AFTER he sits and waits for her release. She puts lead on him and lets him go bathroom, ect but keeps him on lead. The only fun andd freedom comes from his new co leader. There are different thoughts on correcting the groweling. Personally if I was sure its a dominance issue toward me it is corrected in no uncertain terms. Unfortunately you really can't with it toward her. She has to be the one. I am in same situation. Did all the NILF and such hard core since 12 weeks. Didn't work for this male. Lots of conflict till the agression was delt with directly and decisively. Now he is actually much happer and content. Ears and head up seeking attention from me. My wife however is not strong enough to deal with the groweling directly. She does all the NILF and such. Walks him on lead and feeds him BUT she has learned what not to do to directly challenge him such as she pours his food in pan away from him, walks out and makes him sit then places the bowel on ground 10 foot from him. No problem. I squat and place the same bowel beside me and stay there while he eats. If he doesn't like it I take the bowel away. If he expresses his displeasure I express mine. If he is laying in the hall and my wife wants to walk down it she will call him, give a quick pet then go down the hall. If he is laying in hall and I want to go down it he knows to move out of my way. If' he growels at me he is given a history lesson. Howeve since I went to zero tolarance for groweling at me very rarely does he check me. 
I'm sure her doing NILF and making him work for things will be all it takes but if he is really set on pushing it she can manage the situation like my wife.


----------



## Chris Smith (Sep 6, 2011)

I've made an appointment with my vet for next Wednesday(earliest my schedule Will allow). health issues aside they have a behavior specialist they can refer me to and my fiance is more than willing to participate.

I appreciate the posters here chiming in with the great advice. I am and will continue to educate myself with dog behavior, I have allot to learn.




> The honeymoon period is over. Maybe he is trying to establish his own ground rules? I assume that you step in and correct him when he shows aggression toward fiance. You and fiancé' have to show a unified front and dog knows he is third.


 Absolutely, he recognizes I'm the leader, he hasn't checked me once when i correct him when he snarls at her or for any other reason, he obeys me completely. It's her he has the problem with.



> To me it sounds like the dog says jump and your fiancé says how high . She loves the dog and does everything for him , catering to his needs, entertaining and amusing him . What does the dog do for her . What does the dog do for you. Devise some rules , which show the dog that you are to be respected , both you and your fiancé. You are not push overs and you are not divided.
> He wants to eat? Well make him work for it . Do a brisk obedience exercise first , even if it is only 5 minutes -- and then he has earned the food. Walk to the park, have the dog walking attentively and mannerly , not distracted by every dog or person , not sniffing around . Dog goes on your walk , not you on his.
> Play ball . Deliver the ball to hand . Maybe ask a sit or down or something.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, had my fiance read this thread and you hit it right on the head where she is concerned, we are employing your advice and he is reacting rather well.



> JLOCKHART29...My wife however is not strong enough to deal with the growling directly. She does all the NILF and such.


 i fear this may be the case with my fiance she is a bit of a push over with him, many time she is left in tears because she loves Max so much and don't understand why he behaves so erratically toward her, I fear she will not be able to be tough enough.

Thanks again for the replies, I realize my education has just begun but I am willing to do whatever it takes to make this work.


----------

